# WiFi plus 3G--worth it?



## DeniseAck (Dec 1, 2012)

Can you do anything other than browse the kindle store and download books on the 3G service?  Buying a used Kindle and don't know if it's worth going for the 3G version.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's the keyboard model, you can get to the internet, but the browser is rudimentary at best.

For the Touch or Paperwhite models, you can only communicate with Amazon and Wikipedia via 3G.  You can use the browser over WiFi.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have 3G/WIFI on my Kindle Keyboard - but only got the WIFI for my PW.  From my viewpoint - the only advantage to having 3G is the ability to buy/download books when I wasn't home.  And frankly, I seldom did that.  So - I don't think the extra price of 3G is worth it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If being able to anywhere download books (bought or from your archive) or freely look up stuff on Wikipedia on the move is really important to you, 3G is a good deal. Otherwise, go for wifi.

I went for wifi, but since I travel a fair amount and like to use Wikipedia, I'm missing the 3G. If your Kindle seldom leaves home, 3G is a waste, though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's the keyboard model, you can get to the internet, but the browser is rudimentary at best.
> 
> For the Touch or Paperwhite models, you can only communicate with Amazon and Wikipedia via 3G. You can use the browser over WiFi.


Almost forgot about the Keyboard model. The ability to browse the Internet generally is so sluggish, my advice is that it just ain't worth it....


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

If you had 3G, you could sync your books while out & about. That was my main reason I decided to cancel my wifi only PW, & get the 3G version instead. Yet, I could just have easily gone with the wifi version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The question was specifically about whether you could do anything _else_ than access Amazon on 3G. And the answer is, "not well on the keyboard model, not at all on other models."

But, as others have noted, 3G might be a good choice for those who want to have access even if there's no readily available WiFi network. For me, I've realized I absolutely don't need it. I have WiFi in my home. I'm in an area where free WiFi is easily found -- in the county library and nearby, for instance, and most casual dining places have it for their customers. I got the 4G on the 8.9Fire and I've only used it a couple of times -- I probably won't even renew the yearly contract when it comes up.

When I travel, it is extremely unusual that we might be in a hotel that doesn't have complementary WiFi. Mind you, it's not always a great signal, but it's enough that my daily stuff downloads without difficulty.

That said, it is pretty cool to be the passenger on a long road trip and be able to finish a book and download another one without stopping the car.  Did that once when I had my original Kindle. But, at this point, there's so much on my kindle, it's not really necessary>


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Given that most/all smart phones now offer wifi hotspot ability I find that the need for 3G on an eReader is almost gone. Agreeably if it's your only electronic device on hand then the 3G addition can be of use if you really need that book *now* and can't wait till you get to a kiosk or shop offering free Wifi.

*edit-addon* right, love how the mind construes a different question from the OP*, see above post


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it is worth it. Divide the difference in price by the number of years you plan to own your Kindle, and it is nominal. And, you can download books anywhere.


----------



## Talen Morgan (May 12, 2013)

Personally I don't think it's worth the extra money as the 3G does little to enhance the device other than being able to download books away from home.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_We have Kindle models with and without 3G. I personally prefer it. _


----------



## Pearse7 (May 10, 2013)

I have a keen interest in this topic. I don't have a Kindle (not yet!)
I spend quite some time in out of the way rural areas and I wonder if 3G is important for me.
I'll keep reading - knowing that all contributions will interest me. Thanks


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It depends on whether or not AT&T cell service is available in the rural areas you are talking about.  Check the AT&T coverage maps.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

We travel a lot and sometimes connecting to hotel wifi can be dodgy. There are some hotels that want to charge per device; so, I'm glad I have 3G. Whether or not it's worth it to you depends on how you use it, where you go, whether or not wifi is readily available, etc. I certainly wouldn't get 3G for the purpose of browsing the internet because it can be slow, slow, slow. Really. slow. Black & white on top of that. *So* not worth it for that as far as I'm concerned.

Is it really necessary to download books while riding down the freeway? Probably not, but I do it because I can! I like the idea of spreading the cost over the number of years I plan to own it. I'll happily skip a few Starbucks per year in order to have 3G.

YMMV


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

If you are looking to do much other than Amazon stuff with the 3G, then no, it's not worth it. However, I love having it for downloading and syncing books from Amazon. I don't need it when I am home, but if I am out and about at appts. or on vacation I don't need to worry about finding wifi to sync or download. If I were strapped for cash I wouldn't have bought the 3G, but since I'm not, I enjoy having it when I need it.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

It is not THAT much more expensive. If you plan to travel and own your Kindle for a few years, it is definitely worth it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

For me it's not as I seldom use my kindle away from home, live in a big city where free wifi is easy to find, and can use my iPhone as a wifi hot spot if all else fails. 

I also have a bunch of unread books in it, and don't get any periodicals or blogs on kindle, so I don't use the wireless all that often anyway other than leaving it on for whisper sync with the kindle app on my iPhone and ipad that I read on when away from home. 

Others have different needs and uses, less access to wifi etc and for them the 3G model is worth it. Just a matter of how often you need to use the wireless in your kindle and how often you'll use your kindle away from a wifi hotspot.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have a smartphone, so the 3G is quite a lot more worth it to me. I've used my kindle for looking things up on wikipedia when we had power outages long enough to drain the UPS that I needed to look up then.

I've also used it to send emails that I needed to get out then, and even browse forums through power outages during hurricanes (I had a way to charge it then - I have a solar panel for my kindle) - I use on of the kindles which can access other websites than just wikipedia. I actually use a K2 still.

For me, its worth it, enough that if I need to replace my kindle I'll go to a KK.

For someone with a smartphone, its likely much less worth it. 

So also take into account if you have a smartphone or not. You can tether with a lot of smartphones, and if you can't with yours, you can always read on the kindle app on the phone for a while and then sync where you were if you need to. That makes it worth less than if you don't have that.

For me, I couldn't read on my phone, and if I get stuck without something I want to read - even if I have a lot on my kindle, its a big deal. So I'm going to always have the ability to have something to read. 

3G for me is worth it. Getting a KK instead of a paperwhite is worth it. For some others, that's not true. It varies by your usage patterns.


----------



## Grandma Mazur (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't think I would ever use the 3G so I never got it...but recently on vacation, the wi-fi in our hotel turned out to be $12.99 a day!!!  It was supposed to free... anyway, I digress.

So I wanted to look up book descriptions on some of my books and I couldn't (do you know how many books I could buy for that).....At the time I wished I had 3G....other than that though I don't think it would be worth it for me......


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have 3G because I live in the boondocks, have wi-fi at home and school, as well as the local McDonald's, but that's about the extent of free wi-fi around here. I love to download books (or at least samples) when I hear about book that I think I'd like. I also love the X-ray feature of my PW and Touch, and think I probably need 3G for that if I'm out and about. For some, the 3G is worth the price, and for others, it's not.


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

DeniseAck said:


> Can you do anything other than browse the kindle store and download books on the 3G service? Buying a used Kindle and don't know if it's worth going for the 3G version.
> 
> Thanks!


I love my 3G! (I've never connected my Kindle to wi-fi, would you believe?) The 3G works everywhere I've tried it, even at the top of the Alps, and you can click on links in ebooks and get to the web pages. It is a bit slow and grindy, but not that slow compared to my broadband sometimes...


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't make many purchases from my 3G Kindle 3, but I wouldn't be without it. -Gene


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

kindlematt said:


> I think it is worth it. Divide the difference in price by the number of years you plan to own your Kindle, and it is nominal. And, you can download books anywhere.


I love this answer but I challenge you to download a book or even make a call from 2 miles outside of Garden City, TX almost to 2 miles from Midland, TX. 
I would also challenge you to download anything in Andrews TX. Last time I was there NO 3G.
It is getting better but there are several stretches of interstate both 10 and 20 at least in Texas that have NO cell reception whatsoever.
Also Mineral Wells State Park in Texas, part of it has cell service and part of it doesn't.

So I would say you can download anywhere there is 3G ATT coverage. Not all towers are 3G. And yes there are or were a couple of spots in Texas that I could use my hubby's phone but not mine. His is a Net10 mine is ATT. And yes his is a 3G.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is an on going debate I'm having as well. I live in Southern La so we are prone to hurricanes and other weather that causes power outages, this could be great as to not run down my iPhone battery while checking internet and such.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

bevie125 said:


> This is an on going debate I'm having as well. I live in Southern La so we are prone to hurricanes and other weather that causes power outages, this could be great as to not run down my iPhone battery while checking internet and such.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


Long as your nearest cell tower stays up you should be good.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

cinisajoy said:


> Long as your nearest cell tower stays up you should be good.


I live in Florida and when we had all the hurricanes in 2004 and 5, we lost power for a long time, eventually
the cell towers lost power too. I am glad my Kindle PW is 3G. Also so is my IPad.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I opted for the 3G on the Kindle 3/Keyboard and really like it.  I also paid the extra $20 to get away from special offers, so as far as I'm concerned, I have the perfect Kindle.  I use my 3G on the Kindle 3/Keyboard far less than I used to because I have a Sprint iPhone now, which comes with unlimited data.  However, their network doesn't have the greatest coverage in the world, so when all else fails, I can still fall back on my Kindle 3/Keyboard, on the AT&T network,  for a data connection if I need to.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I have it on my Kindle Keyboard.  I did use it for picking up email when I travelled to England and wifi was unavailable or very expensive in the hotel I was staying at.  It wasn't a great experience compared to my iPad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Holly said:


> I have it on my Kindle Keyboard. I did use it for picking up email when I travelled to England and wifi was unavailable or very expensive in the hotel I was staying at. It wasn't a great experience compared to my iPad.


Note that the 3G will NOT work for anything but wikipedia and Amazon access on kindle models later than the keyboard.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note that the 3G will NOT work for anything but wikipedia and Amazon access on kindle models later than the keyboard.


Well, you can access Shelfari ('an Amazon company') and use Translation feature (Bing translate) and report content error as well, the latter two things you cannot do on Kindle Keyboard.


----------

